# Myspace & Facebook & Twitter



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok SO I accidentally deleted the other thread... oops....


lol


We have myspace & facebook for the site/forum if those of you who are new want to add us

www.myspace.com/mudinmyblood

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=45624908646


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have both, Just sent u an add on Facebook.:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we're also on twitter!

http://www.twitter.com/mudinmybl00d


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

mine is myspace.com/tim_the_doorman send a friend request for an add


----------

